# Ford 4610 SU Lift



## James W. Rouse (Jun 9, 2020)

What length should the left adjusting leveler be set to for plowing 3x 14" for plows? Thank you.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

James W. Rouse said:


> What length should the left adjusting leveler be set to for plowing 3x 14" for plows? Thank you.


There isn't a set number.
Drive the Left rear tractor tire up on an 8" block of wood. Then adjust the lift arms so all 3 bottoms sit level on the ground. Then adjust your top link so the plow points are about 1 1/2" lower than the rear of your landslides.
That should get you pretty close.
Play with it. Each model plow is a little different.
Go to www.ntractorclub.com and look in the manuals section. Download the "Ferguson Plow Book" and read it cover to cover like it's an exciting novel.
Then read it again.
It has a LOT of interesting and useful info in it.


----------

